# PSTS Headshot



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This poor dove was just sitting on the fence. First shot barely missed her, and the poor little thing didn't get scared, so the second shot....yeah, a headshot with very light target bands and 3/8 steel, is still a headshot.... At 15m she had every opportunity to survive, but I proved to be accurate... 
I felt so sorry about this little bird guys... Maybe I am becoming soft... It'll be good in the pot, cooked with wine sauce of course, but still, I seriously consider stopping hunting


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shot! .. I know that feeling you describe .... but I just always thank the game for nourishment for us ... it is not wasted .. I hate to hit the animal and not recover .. that is the worst for me

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Good shot! .. I know that feeling you describe .... but I just always thank the game for nourishment for us ... it is not wasted .. I hate to hit the animal and not recover .. that is the worst for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Yeah, I am not against hunting, if is for food. I just felt sorry for this dove because she had more chances to survive but she didn't. I always shoot hard shots at game, never closer than 15m, to give them a fair chance. I guess it was her time, and anyway, my niece will have her first wild game dish for her ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Know that feeling. At least its going to good use.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That feeling is what makes you capable of being a decent human and not a psychopath/sociopath that are not wired with an "empathy chip"... Good shot! You gave it a fair chance with a first warning shot anyway. When I was a kid, I would wipe the blood of the kill on whatever weapon I used... not anymore though


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> That feeling is what makes you capable of being a decent human and not a psychopath/sociopath that are not wired with an "empathy chip"... Good shot! You gave it a fair chance with a first warning shot anyway. When I was a kid, I would wipe the blood of the kill on whatever weapon I used... not anymore though


Lol mate ???? Yeah, hunting is indeed a ritual, that's what I like, and to be frank, I feel much better hunting with a slingshot, as it is very fair for the game I hunt,than with my air rifle, as with the air rifle, my prey usually stands no chance.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shot bud! And good for you for introducing your niece to the delicious wonderland of wild game!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shot bud! And good for you for introducing your niece to the delicious wonderland of wild game!


Nothing healthier than game mate!


----------

